# Remove This Side Column



## Rumi (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, so I've filled out the page of preferences that comes up when I click on the "Remove This Side Column" link and clicked "Save Choices". What should be coming up next? I'm getting my Subscription page. 
I also haven't removed the add column on the right side.

I've not come upon this at other sites before, what am I doing wrong?  :help:  
.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm looking into it.


----------



## Rumi (Dec 10, 2011)

Tx, what did you come up with?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 10, 2011)

Rumi, if you look at the top of the right side colum, the is a link to "Remove Side Colum" if you click on this it will take you to a page where you can save preferences. Scroll down and click on the section to remove side column.

TX is knee deep in baby diapers and assembling porch furniture right now, he may have been a little distracted from lifes events. If this doesn't work...welll we did the best we could.


----------



## JoeD (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't see that option? Where is it?


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 12, 2011)

I couldn't get it removed. It's not compatible with our current software, sorry.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 12, 2011)

You can gon to user control panel (CP) left side of the second blue line from the top of the page, click on edit options, scroll down to where you can remove side column and scroll down and click save. I just did this and it works.


----------



## JoeD (Dec 12, 2011)

All I see is 
invisible mode
vcard download
receive email
thread subscription mode
private messaging options
visitor message options
post elements - sigs, avatars,images
thread display mode.
threads per pages.
thread cut off date
wiki link
time zone
start of week
message editor interface.


Try it as a non moderator. It could be only available to mods.

At least in Firefox at home the column is 1/3 the size it is when I use IE8 at work.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 13, 2011)

In the control panel, do you have a section called "Thread Display Options"? It should be the 3rd section down where you can make selections. _Block Side Bar_ is the last option.


----------



## JoeD (Dec 13, 2011)

The only option under thread display are

post elements - sigs, avatars,images
thread display mode.
threads per pages.
thread cut off date
wiki link


None of them have an option to block the side bar.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 13, 2011)

Well... I guess rank has it's privledge then. You should see what they served for lunch in the employee cafeteria today.   

:rofl:


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 13, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> You can gon to user control panel (CP) left side of the second blue line from the top of the page, click on edit options, scroll down to where you can remove side column and scroll down and click save. I just did this and it works.



As a mod your permissions are different. 

The permissions issue ends up being with registered users and is incompatible at the moment. It's going to take some work.


----------



## Rumi (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for looking into it for me Tx.

Old dog, thank-you, I appreciate your trying to help me.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 16, 2011)

Rumi said:


> Thanks for looking into it for me Tx.
> 
> Old dog, thank-you, I appreciate your trying to help me.



Sorry I couldn't get it gone for you. 

I removed the text saying it could be done to avoid future confusion.


----------

